# 12 volt tvs



## andromeda (Jan 5, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced low amp output tv for Leo please. One we have uses 3 amps an hour. Is that average or can I get one with lower usage. TIA


----------



## john1974 (Jan 5, 2017)

I cant help, but have been wondering about 12V TV's .. I am starting a conversion and wondering what to do about audio and vision in the back..

I half thought of an andriod Headunit, that can mirror to another device in the back, even maybe a large lightweight HD tablet.. This wont equate to live TV though.. which is nice sometimes I should think.

I looked earlier at new 12V LED TV's and they all seem upwards of £120.. 

anyone have any thoughts on entertainment that is low power, light weight in their vans? 
sorry to hijack 

John


----------



## Rod (Jan 5, 2017)

*Finlux*

We brought ours from finlux they do a nice 12v model

TV DVD Combi Perfect for Caravans and Bedrooms

On sale at the moment for £130

22w consumption which I think is less than 2 amps


----------



## 1 Cup (Jan 5, 2017)

*mine*

£100 is cheap.
Mine is sainburys 19in, @ 35 watts, 3 years old.
I have another 1 that is a pro line dvdtv 15in and that is 3 amp. 5 years old

Size matters with watts.:juggle:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 5, 2017)

Cello TV's are low on power consumption and cheap,viewing angle is not the best though and the speakers are only average........what size screen are you after?


----------



## The laird (Jan 5, 2017)

Avtax is the way to go I'm afraid,power useage great,picture and sound great .thats it I'm afraid


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 5, 2017)

The laird said:


> Avtax is the way to go I'm afraid,power useage great,picture and sound great .thats it I'm afraid



I have an Avtex and do agree that they are the best TV available for the mobile traveller,superb picture with a good viewing angle,reasonable sound,low power consumption,packed with features and an unbeatable customer service reputation.Only drawback is they are expensive and the OP wanted ''a reasonably priced low amp output tv''.

If TV is important to you then I think the Avtex is worth paying the extra,it's true that you get what you pay for.If you don't watch much TV and it's not too important then a Cello would be just the job.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 5, 2017)

*18 inches*



wakk44 said:


> Cello TV's are low on power consumption and cheap,viewing angle is not the best though and the speakers are only average........what size screen are you after?



I'm not really bothered about how small the screen is cus I hardly watch it. It's 4 everyone else


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jan 5, 2017)

Rod said:


> We brought ours from finlux they do a nice 12v model
> 
> TV DVD Combi Perfect for Caravans and Bedrooms
> 
> ...



That's the model we have, great price and a damn good TV as far as we are concerned, I believe they used to advertise it as a travel TV and soon went out of stock when they became available.


----------



## saxonborg (Jan 5, 2017)

We bought one from Aldi last year, 19 inch I think, also has a built in DVD player, £99, picture is acceptable and is 22 watt power consumption which is less than 2 amps.


----------



## andromeda (Jan 6, 2017)

That's where mine camp from but it's a 3 amp an hour output


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Their are some on eBay that claim 1 amp consumption  16 inch about £130 or maplins do a 10 inch under 1amp for about £80. :dog:


----------



## Fletch6 (Jan 6, 2017)

I've got an 18" Samsung in the van at the minute, it's 230v only so it runs through a 450w Victron inverter, with the TV on the inverter pulls about 1.3amps from the battery. 
We got a free 12v 22" Alba TV/DVD combo with the van, that pulls 1.6a from its power supply. The reason I never put it in the van is it doesn't play video from the USB socket, I was surprised it uses more power, only found out the other day when I was using it in the house.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 6, 2017)

saxonborg said:


> We bought one from Aldi last year, 19 inch I think, also has a built in DVD player, £99, picture is acceptable and is 22 watt power consumption which is less than 2 amps.


I went for one too late all gone.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 6, 2017)

cello it work ok sound is ok but each to their own more than welcome to have look at mine hamster also has a cello


----------



## silverweed (Jan 6, 2017)

Are Avtex TVs easy to retune as they usually have to be done each time it's watched


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 6, 2017)

silverweed said:


> Are Avtex TVs easy to retune as they usually have to be done each time it's watched



They have an inbuilt automatic digital TV tuner.If you move to a different location then the Avtex has to be retuned to that specific region,it's very easy and takes about 5 minutes providing you have a decent digital signal.I have found that the digital coverage in the UK is usually very good,the only problems I have had was in the Scottish Highlands,not surprising though as I was surrounded by mountains and had no digital,satellite or mobile signal.The only contact with the outside world was the land line at the nearby hotel.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 6, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> They have an inbuilt automatic digital TV tuner.If you move to a different location then the Avtex has to be retuned to that specific region,it's very easy and takes about 5 minutes providing you have a decent digital signal.I have found that the digital coverage in the UK is usually very good,the only problems I have had was in the Scottish Highlands,not surprising though as I was surrounded by mountains and had no digital,satellite or mobile signal.The only contact with the outside world was the land line at the nearby hotel.



The latest Avtex also have an inbuilt sat receiver eliminating the need for a seperate one and less power usage into the bargain. I use this facility with my Snipe 2 satellite when in the highlands, cannot do without my daily dose of tv lol !


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 6, 2017)

I bought an AvTex TV four years ago, straight after buying it I thought that it was too expensive I shouldn't have bought it. Four years on I now think it was a great buy given is picture/sound quality.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 6, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> The latest Avtex also have an inbuilt sat receiver eliminating the need for a seperate one and less power usage into the bargain. I use this facility with my Snipe 2 satellite when in the highlands, cannot do without my daily dose of tv lol !



I only use the inbuilt sat receiver if I can't get a digital signal as I find that the digital service and programming are very good.I have a free standing sat.dish with the easy find system which is also an excellent feature on the Avtex,it makes it easy to align the dish using the traffic light system(providing there is a clear view of the sky to SSE).

The only downside of using the satellite system is that there is no EPG whereas on digital there is a 7 day guide which makes recording a programme onto a memory stick in advance very easy.It's a superb TV and the best available for mobile use in my opinion(I've had a few,including a Cello traveller).The customer service is outstanding,I had a problem with the picture and rang Avtex on a monday morning.Their courier collected it the same day and it was returned to me,fully repaired on the wednesday,it doesn't get much better.

The only downside it the cost,they are expensive and the OP wanted a reasonably priced TV but I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for and that is certainly the case with an Avtex.


----------



## saxonrosie (Jan 6, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> I went for one too late all gone.



Me too


----------



## chrismilo (Jan 6, 2017)

One needs to watch out for dimensions too 16.9 widescreen is best but some of the cheaper ones are 4.3 square picture quality like the old fashioned TV someone will correct me if I'm wrong but the .2 example 15.2 18.2 ect are 4.3 size whereas the 15.5 18.5 ect are the widescreen versions 
I just use my tablet I've kodi installed can get just about  ever channel I'd ever want, I'm not a great fan of TV 
One of the Cello tvs have mirror cast I had one  for my ex partner as she couldn't do without TV  they work quite well from a phone or tablet


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 6, 2017)

mine works wel from mem stick not a problem ust load up plug in find the menu press play away it goes


----------



## campertwo (Jan 7, 2017)

We have used a couple of camper TVs including cello, but Avtex is by far the best!


----------



## Mon (Jan 8, 2017)

*Finlux*



FULL TIMER said:


> That's the model we have, great price and a damn good TV as far as we are concerned, I believe they used to advertise it as a travel TV and soon went out of stock when they became available.



We had a Finlux in our last motorhome. We were very impressed with it especially regarding the cost. Find viewing and sound quality to be great. We have 2 tv points in our new motorhome and had no second thoughts about buying another Finlux


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 8, 2017)

campertwo said:


> We have used a couple of camper TVs including cello, but Avtex is by far the best!



That mirrors my experience as well,over my camping years(including caravans)I must have had over a dozen TV's ranging from budget 240v models through to the dedicated dual voltage all singing/dancing Avtex.

The drawback is the cost,they are expensive and some campers don't watch that much TV so it is low priority.We like to get away in the winter and find that the TV is more important when it gets dark at 4pm so are prepared to pay the extra.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 8, 2017)

Another vote for Cello.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jan 8, 2017)

If you have a laptop whilst travelling there are USB digital TV sticks available, I use one now and again, bought it in the UK in 2007 and worked fine wherever there was digital TV reception throughout Europe. Handy as you can watch the TV out of the van with the laptop perched on a rock if you want. Batteries on laptops are fairly good nowadays - 3 to 4 hours watching videos or the like.

Probably a small roof mounted digital aerial would really help reception as well, I still use the little magnetic based one that came with it.


----------



## 1 Cup (Jan 10, 2017)

*12 power lead included*



cerdicboy54 said:


> Could look at this range, 14 Watts for a 19" (just under £149) and plays DVDs when no signal.
> 
> 19" 12V LED HD Ready Digital TV DVD 12 VOLT 24 V. Caravan, Boat, HGV Truck 2Yr | eBay
> 
> Graham.



Out of stock


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 14, 2017)

Rod said:


> We brought ours from finlux they do a nice 12v model
> 
> TV DVD Combi Perfect for Caravans and Bedrooms
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, OH  was wanting a bigger TV in the van, so I've finally relented and let him order one of these, 22" ****! Thats ok though as if I find it's too big it can always be used in the house.  Excellent service from Finlux so far, you arrange a date convenient to you for delivery,  they have now emailed to remind us and to say it will be delivered in the morning and they will contact us to give us a one hour time slot!  Hope the TV's as good as the service, although as a Finlux it probably will be.  Thanks again.


----------



## silverweed (Jan 16, 2017)

The link to the 20" tv above, any one any idea what make it is


----------



## hextal (Jan 16, 2017)

silverweed said:


> The link to the 20" tv above, any one any idea what make it is



Based on the model number I'd guess it's Cello, as they do one with exactly the same model number.

That being the case, shop around, as you can get that one a fair bit cheaper.

Edit.    Doh!!!! And the fact it says "Cello" just above the model number in the advert.


----------



## cozz (Jan 16, 2017)

hi guys

I'm planning a conversion

sometimes we will be on hook up, but often not

will someone tell me why i can't just buy a 40" led tv with built in freeview, and hook it up to blu ray player for when no signal

id like to be able to sit and watch a film in the eve

surely i can just plug it in via 3 pin plug ?

with a couple of good leisure batteries will it work ?


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 16, 2017)

silverweed said:


> The link to the 20" tv above, any one any idea what make it is



Yes its Cello it shows 36w power consumption, quite a bit higher than the Finlux 22".


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 16, 2017)

yorkieowl said:


> Thanks for the info, OH  was wanting a bigger TV in the van, so I've finally relented and let him order one of these, 22" ****! Thats ok though as if I find it's too big it can always be used in the house.  Excellent service from Finlux so far, you arrange a date convenient to you for delivery,  they have now emailed to remind us and to say it will be delivered in the morning and they will contact us to give us a one hour time slot!  Hope the TV's as good as the service, although as a Finlux it probably will be.  Thanks again.



Update:  TV arrived within first 15 minutes of the alloted one hour time slot.   Tested it in the house using a small mag mount aerial, really quick and easy to tune in, picked up the stations no problem, (always a poor signal with this aerial, so well pleased), great picture from any angle, so far so good.  The price has  gone up a fiver since we ordered, they're now £135.


----------



## silverweed (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank for telling me cello but just noticed power consumption and wanted the next tv to be lower consumption than that


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 16, 2017)

yorkieowl said:


> Update:  TV arrived within first 15 minutes of the alloted one hour time slot.   Tested it in the house using a small mag mount aerial, really quick and easy to tune in, picked up the stations no problem, (always a poor signal with this aerial, so well pleased), great picture from any angle, so far so good.  The price has  gone up a fiver since we ordered, they're now £135.



What's the sound quality like?


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 16, 2017)

Roger said:


> If you have a laptop whilst travelling there are USB digital TV sticks available, I use one now and again, bought it in the UK in 2007 and worked fine wherever there was digital TV reception throughout Europe. Handy as you can watch the TV out of the van with the laptop perched on a rock if you want. Batteries on laptops are fairly good nowadays - 3 to 4 hours watching videos or the like.
> 
> Probably a small roof mounted digital aerial would really help reception as well, I still use the little magnetic based one that came with it.


Hi Roger, so where does the stick get its reception from in Europe, is there a sim in it...does it need wifi...could you explain. Maja


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 16, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> What's the sound quality like?



Just tried it again, not tinny, sounded good, it also has trusurround? which when switched on is very good, and it is loud which OH is pleased about.

Edit:  Only 'fault' we can find so far is, when you go to the TV guide it knocks the picture off of the programme you are currently watching, but we can live with that.


----------



## mjvw (Jan 16, 2017)

andromeda said:


> Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced low amp output tv for Leo please. One we have uses 3 amps an hour. Is that average or can I get one with lower usage. TIA




Just purchased on of these very happy not to sure about amps put can use on 240v and 12v so covers all the bases.

22" 12V Full HD 1080p LED TV with Multi-Region DVD Player


----------

